# How can i do a usb transfer betwen Windows and FreeBSD?



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a USB Cable, and i want to transfer files from Windows to FreeBSD, but i only have a windows driver. How can i do that work?


----------



## roddierod (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you have one of those special data transfer usb cables or just a normal usb cable? 

I've never done it but you'd need the special cable, if you have it when you plug it into the FreeBSD machine does anything show up in dmesg?


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a normal USB cable, i think. The mark is DAG Direct Cable. When i was Windows user i perform many transferation succesfully.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 13, 2009)

A normal usb cable can't hook up between two PC because the one end doesn't have the right connection. So if you done it in the past with windows if must be the cross over type with a bulge in the middle that contains the circuitry to allow this.

Anyway, if you hook the two PCs together what shows up in the FreeBSD machine dmesg?


----------



## moecraft (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes your right my cable have a bulge in the middle. The question is: Is there any program that administrate the transferation that can i install in FreeBSD and Windows?


----------



## roddierod (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know any such program.

But depemnding on what dmesg says when you plug in the cables you my be able to use any file manager.


----------

